# looks like someone's gonna have a fish fry.....



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's the link.....click. 
Here's the picture.....


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

It's a damn shame. A few week's ago, while fishing Will's Creek Dam, I was catching some small flatheads between 1 and 5 pounds. I though fun but where are the bigguns?? Than another guy that was fishing pulled a stringer out of the water with about half a dozen of these small flatties on it. Made me sick. After he left, another group came down. One guy caught one prob 40 lbs or so and they just put on the cement near where they were fishing and left it there while they fished. I left a couple hours later and it was still sitting there.  


Then to top it off, the guy who caught it came over to me on another trip there and asked if I had some chubs he could buy from me. I thought hell no I know what you do with the big ones. I asked him if he has been catching anything lately. He said yeah I caught one about 50 lbs a couple weeks ago. I was like it could not have went more than 40 and I saw you lay it on the ground for hours. made me sick. no wonder they are hard to come by. Complete idiots.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Gentlemen, it wont stop till they are all gone!


----------



## catslayer (Apr 5, 2004)

that totaly sucks.thems still just babys


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

In 10 years when the flatheads are completely gone, we can thank guys like that!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

UNREAL!!!! grrrrrrrr I fear for our children...


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

H2O Mellon said:


> In 10 years when the flatheads are completely gone, we can thank guys like that!



You got that right H20....


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I just sent the dnr an email about that picture.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

What we need to do is have everyone send the DNR the same letter on that photo so they see that more then one person is on the same page...


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

If everyone shows their distaste for the DNR "promoting" the slaughter of cats and the need for a creel & size limit to mirror TN regs, we might have a real good trophy catfishery someday in OH. 

The picture is in week 11.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Of course, upon review of the picture, with 2 guys, it looks to me like 2 fish might go close to the 34" limit & 9 fish total. So they would still be under the max of the proposed regulations.......


----------

